# Pentium D 3.4ghz



## Kesava

I am selling my Pentium D 945.
Here are the specs:

3.4 Ghz
4 Mb cache (2x2mb)
800mhz Fsb
17x Multiplier

I am asking *$60 Shipped* through paypal.
Although I will consider any other offers, I am wanting that amount.
The delivery will be insured.

It does not come with a cpu cooler.
Consider it OEM.

I will ship to anywhere expect Nigeria 

Thanks all.


----------



## Candy

Does it overclock well?


----------



## Kesava

Yeah its perfectly stable at 4 ghz.
However it wasnt overclocked during the time i had it.
I only overclock my cpu's to see the max.
I dont have them overclocked the rest of the time cos i dont need the power.


----------



## Vizy

It may seem like a stupid question...but why not nigeria?


----------



## Kesava

haha thats where like 90% of all those scammers originate from. hardly anyone on ebay will ship to nigeria. so i just said it sorta as a joke but yeah i wont ship there


----------



## Geoff

$35 is a great deal!  Bah, if only you were in the states I may get it for my server


----------



## Kesava

haha well postage shouldnt be that much  haha

maybe around USD$12, but thats included in the price so if it ends up costing more, i lose money not you


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

how much faster is this thing over my e2180? pentium D's have a faster clock, but core2's are more efficient. i may be interested, but a few questions first:

is 4ghz the absolute max speed? what mobo did you try this OC on? how long have you had it?


----------



## Kesava

Yes the 2140/60/80 are more efficient, im not really sure how it compares though.
With 4mb cache im thinking its probaly better for some things. Though im not sure

nah i never bothered to overclock above 4ghz just cos it was a nice number. And i really dont like pushing my cpu if i think its getting a bit high.
I can get 3.6 Ghz stable on my quad... so i could go higher. But im not gonna try haha


----------



## Geoff

Kesava said:


> its slower then your 2180.
> 
> haha.
> 
> cos the 2180 is much more efficient.
> 
> tho the pentium d does beat it at something. not sure what. cant remember now.
> 
> nah i never bothered to go above 4 just cos it was a nice number


I'm not sure actually, the E2180 is only 2.0GHz with only 1MB of L2 Cache.  The 3.4GHz PD may very well perform better.


----------



## Kesava

ok well im not really sure performance wise.
But i think postage, fully insured will probably cost around $12.

so yeah... what about $45 shipped? would that be alright?
ill see if i can think of anything else to throw in there


----------



## porterjw

For day-to-day tasks, I would think they would be equal performers, but for anything that requires a bit of performance, my money would be on the D.


----------



## Kesava

put your money where your mouth is 

no but seriously. does anyone want it?


----------



## porterjw

Heh - If ever given the chance, I probably would. D's have the same lemming-esque stigmata that Dell has; people who don't know anything about them except that they're 'yesterday's technology' fail to see how useful they really are. For the record, the SR 71 Blackbird was 'yesterday's technology' too, FWIW...

At $45 shipped to the US, wow. Someone grab it quick - that's an excellent deal! I'm tempted myself but now that I'm not doing full-time repairs anymore, my wife said only bring in what I need - no more stockpiling parts


----------



## Kesava

imsati said:


> At $45 shipped to the US, wow. Someone grab it quick



Is it worth any more then that? Basically im trying to work out what exactly its worth, I could probably sell it on ebay for quite a bit.


----------



## Gareth

It is a very good price. Id say its worth $60.


----------



## Kesava

like $60 shipped?
that seems like a lovely amount of money... but everyone seems to be telling my how good a deal it is, but no one seems to want to buy it. hahah

I looked these up on ebay.com and they seem to be around 80USD without shipping. So i guess this price is decent.



WhiteFireDragon said:


> what mobo did you try this OC on?


Sorry I forget to answer this, I overclocked it on my Gigabyte P31-DS3L


----------



## Kesava

It isnt sold on newegg anymore but heres the link so you can see the specs and the reviews it got.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116255


----------



## Kesava

So, any offers?
I really need the money so I am wanting to sell this quickly. $60 Shipped, fully insured post.

You know you want it


----------



## Kesava

No one is interested?
Im not set at that price, if you only wish to pay a certain amount then please either PM me or post here and i may accept it.


----------



## Kesava

It is now listed on ebay for $40. Ships to worldwide.
Go crazy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220265503588


----------



## Kesava

Ok 1 bid so far, for $40, lets hope it goes higher.

Feel free to bid as i will post internationally.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220265503588


----------



## thermophilis

Wow, I have been looking for that cpu for my mom's computer forever. I am definitely going to start bidding when I get paid friday.


----------



## Kesava

Hhaha thats awesome to hear 

Thankyou very much.


----------



## thermophilis

When I saw the title of this topic this was my face: 

edit: man you have no idea how much I want this. XD


----------



## Kesava

haha you have no idea how much i need the money


----------



## thermophilis

I was there a little while ago, then I got a job  it's a great thing


----------



## Kesava

haha i way too lazy for a job


----------



## mep916

Looks like you'll get what you want for it.


----------



## Kesava

haha well originally i was thinking if i could get away with 20 for it id be doing good


----------



## mep916

Kesava said:


> haha well originally i was thinking if i could get away with 20 for it id be doing good



I should've offered you that.


----------



## thermophilis

haha, I better win this auction  And yeah, I'm willing to go up to $80 shipping included, so you'll definitely get what you want


----------



## Kesava

probably best to factor in the extra $5 for insurance. If its going to america it might be worth using.
Either way, it will be registered and will have to be delivered to the addressee... so you will have to sign for it in person.
But insurance is a good idea.

In order for it to get through easily, I should declare it as a gift with a value of $10 shouldnt I?

Keep in mind that it is used and does not come with a HSF.


----------



## thermophilis

yeah, I know it's used. Whoever is bidding on it is the same guy with different user names. Isn't that against the TOS on ebay? I mean judging by the user name it's really obvious that he is. And I have a HSF laying around. And yeah the gift with a value of $10 might be the best idea.


----------



## Candy

Hahaha I just had a look at that, seems really silly. How would it help you by making multiple accounts??? Cos then your just bidding against yourself


----------



## Kesava

I dont get what you mean, i see it differently anyway.
Here are the actual bids, the grey ones are the automatic ones:
http://www.petaimg.com/uploads/1218269655.jpg

I wonder if its gonna go up any higher, there are 21 people watching it, so lets hope so


----------



## thermophilis

can't see that....and it lists me as i***i if i'm not logged in, weird.


----------



## Kesava

yes everyone else bidding is censored to prevent fraud, like so nigerian people cant contact them and so on.
You are shown normal when you are logged in, and i can see everyone normally.


----------



## thermophilis

ah okay, to me it just looked like one guy who did a weird random username bidding.


----------



## Kesava

I wonder if anyone else will bid haha


----------



## just a noob

this is just like some printer tapes my mom got for free lol we started them off for 99 cents, we had 1500 views and 60 people watching lol, they went for 16 dollars


----------



## Kesava

still on $65... but im not expecting it to go up, its not worth much more then that.

Thankyou to those people who told me i could get a decent amount for it. If i hadnt known that and put it on ebay, i wouldnt be planning on getting a new mouse right now


----------



## thermophilis

XD I have just been searching for one of theses and was getting desperate. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kesava

haha if your that thankfull then you'll bid 3000 for it


----------



## thermophilis

haha, I could just build her a new rig for that price


----------



## Kesava

haha
well, no one seems to wanna bid any higher.
But i guess we'll just have to wait and see at the very end. I posted it at a not very good time, because when it finishes, its like after 12am in the US i think, so last minute bids wont happen haha. Still, since it has been at $65 there have been more people who have started watching it, so maybe there will be some more bids.


----------



## thermophilis

It will be done monday night at 11:16 for me.


----------



## Kesava

alright cool. I feel like ending it now so i can get my new mouse sooner and so you definately get it haha. but its quite possible that there will be more bids at the end


----------



## thermophilis

If you did that you would be awesome


----------



## Kesava

haha well yeah... but the thought of more money keeps me going


----------



## thermophilis

I understand that. Definitely.


----------



## Kesava

There are now 26 people watching it. Keeps going up haha


----------



## oscaryu1

Kesava said:


> alright cool. I feel like ending it now so i can get my new mouse sooner and so you definately get it haha. but its quite possible that there will be more bids at the end



Last minute sniping. Happens to everything. I've gotten sniped more than 60% of my bids on eBay. Darn them


----------



## Kesava

yes i will pretty much always bid at around the 3 minute mark. that gives me time to see whether my bid is the highest and if not, whether i can afford to bid more haha.
I hope theres a huge last minute frenzy and it goes up to like $300


----------



## oscaryu1

Haha, nah, theseadays, it's around 50 seconds - 20 seconds. I bidded for something in the 3 minute range... sniped out for 50 cents when it was 20 seconds ><


----------



## Kesava

my internet takes like 2 minutes to load a page


----------



## Twist86

I always decided before hand what I want to pay then 2 mins before the end place my bid with xxx as my maximum.


----------



## Candy

Dont end it early Kesava thats just silly


----------



## thermophilis

Candy said:


> Dont end it early Kesava thats just silly




Shhh! No, even I agree with that, it would be dumb to end it early, somebody is going to end up sniping it and stealing it from me. But you'll get a better deal.


----------



## Kesava

Haha yes but i ending it early i wouldnt have had to wait as long, and you would have got it, and i already got how much i wanted. whats another 5 bucks? haha
nah but i would never really end an item early. Im too greedy 

31 people watching it now


----------



## Candy

Kesava said:


> Im too greedy



And impatient haha


----------



## Kesava

Its gone up to $71 
with 3 hours and 52 minutes left to go


----------



## thermophilis

whoa, it went up a lot, way more than I would ever spend on it, congrats though!


----------



## Candy

Gotta be happy with that, $78.10


----------



## Kesava

YAY.
and including postage its US$88.10

and cos my dad will pay postage i get all that haha 

thanks everyone for... um... well thermophilis, for bidding.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Wow, very nice man


----------



## Kesava

haha yeah... and my dad is gonna buy the MX518... so what do i spend this money on?
Im thinking another 2 gb's of ram?


----------



## mep916

Congrats Kesava.


----------



## Kesava

Thankyou 

So yeah, in around a week ill be getting a Logitech MX518 mouse and 2Gb 800Mhz ram.
Yay.
Is there anything else that isnt really expensive that i would be better off getting? I cant think of anything.


----------

